# Radiator Pressure



## mugwamper (May 23, 2011)

I have an 8N and can't keep water in it. For some reason there is so much pressure that builds up, everything gets blown out the over flow.
I've tried almost everything, another radiator, all types of caps (different pressure), and still everthing gets blown out. The thermostat was removed yrs. ago, so that's not it. No water in the oil, no oil in the water.
I am just about ready to pull the head off, unless someone has an idea.
Thanx, Ron


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you might have a bad head gasket, or a crack in your block or head. Can you pressure test the rad? Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome TF. 
Have you check the hose to make sure its not collapsing.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Bad head gasket came to mind first as it did with bulldog. It is possible that engine will run hotter without a tstat. If water circulation is so fast that it doesn't permit the cooling water to shed some of the heat as it passes through the radiator, cooling system will climb in temp. A bad head gaster will compound the problem.

Had this happen in a jeep I had yrs ago. As soon as tstat put back in, temp dropped.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with all the above- head gasket, would be my guess. Hopely.


----------



## mugwamper (May 23, 2011)

*8N Radiator Pressure*

Thank you for all the response'

I have gone ahead and replaced the head gasket, and noticed that there is still some radiator fluid being passed out of the over flow, (not as much as before).

This thing never did have a thermostat, and that very well may have been original the problem. 

I am planning to find a thermostat for this thing, but wanted to ask where this would be mounted, ( I have never put one in before - I know it would not fit in the neck from the head).

I also put a new radiator cap, but that doesn't completely stop the slight over flow from allowing a slight amount of fluid to pass.

I was also thinking about finding a fan shroud, (mine never had one in the time that I have owned it).

thanx,
ron


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

The thermostat goes in the top radiator house close to the block. You can use a clamp or zip tie to hold it in place.

You never fill the radiator to the top, just fill it above the core.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Ken N Tx said:


> The thermostat goes in the top radiator house close to the block. You can use a clamp or zip tie to hold it in place.
> 
> You never fill the radiator to the top, just fill it above the core.


I realize this is an old thread but I wanted to say thanks to Ken... again. :thumbsup:

I am replacing the hoses on my 9n and figured I do the thermostat as well. Turns out it didn't have one. I pick everything up today and when I took things apart I realized I had no idea what to do with the thermostat. Now I can put it back together tomorrow.


----------

